# Prettiest Tarantulas...



## BelgianWaffle (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey all,

I did a quick search and there hasn't been one of these threads for at least two years so tell me, in your eyes what are the prettiest tarantulas out there?

Personally I cannot get enough of the Citharacanthus Cyaneus, hoping to soon add one to my collection!


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jun 23, 2018)

I really like the look of
Pterinopelma sazimai I’d love to add one to my collection. I love the dark blue. I also think my female Aphonopelma chalcodes is stunning with the blonde on black legs and blonde cephalothorax and bronze abdomen. She is a looker that is for sure.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla (Jun 23, 2018)

Of course, it's always in the eye of the beholder, but I think the whole Cyriocosmus genus is really pretty. 

C. elegans sling



C. ritae sling



Can't wait until they grow up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jun 23, 2018)

Thekla said:


> Of course, it's always in the eye of the beholder, but I think the wholes Cyriocosmus genus is really pretty.
> 
> C. elegans sling
> View attachment 278861
> ...


I have Brachypelma hamorii sling that I can’t wait to see all grown. Just a plain Jane brown spider right now at 1/2 inch. Can’t wait for it to mature and see those beautiful reds and black legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Jun 23, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> I have Brachypelma hamorii sling that I can’t wait to see all grown. Just a plain Jane brown spider right now at 1/2 inch. Can’t wait for it to mature and see those beautiful reds and black legs.


You mean like this? 













Freshly moulted SAF B. hamorii



__ Thekla
__ Jun 14, 2018
__ 2
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
female
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
subadult




						After months of fasting and being in premoult she finally decided to moult! YAY! :D

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BelgianWaffle (Jun 23, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> I really like the look of
> Pterinopelma sazimai I’d love to add one to my collection. I love the dark blue. I also think my female Aphonopelma chalcodes is stunning with the blonde on black legs and blonde cephalothorax and bronze abdomen. She is a looker that is for sure.


Yesss!! She certainly is a looker, so fluffy too. I recently got a P. Sazmai sling, those deep shades of blue are what sold me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 23, 2018)

T. seladonia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toddydog (Jun 23, 2018)

H. Pulchripes although they are expensive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Thekla (Jun 23, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> T. seladonia


How could I forget about this little jewel? :wideyed: Probably because it's way, way out of my price range.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jun 23, 2018)

Thekla said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, beautiful spider!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 23, 2018)

One of the prettiest













0.1 Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra, sometimes called The Bumble Bee



__ viper69
__ Jan 14, 2017
__ 13



						I waited years to obtain this species ever since I saw it on Rick West's site.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 23, 2018)

In my opinion there can't be many tarantulas as pretty as mature male Pamphobeteus sp

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 23, 2018)

0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jun 8, 2018
__ 5
__
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
suntiger tarantula




						Gratuitous Shadowcat picture.
					
















Theraphosinae sp. 'Panama'



__ The Grym Reaper
__ May 17, 2018
__ 7



						Freshly moulted juvenile.
					
















1.0 Avicularia variegata



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Mar 25, 2018
__ 5
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia variegata
avicularia bicegoi
avicularia variegata
grizzled pinktoe
variegata




						Nebula being an adorable murder floof.
					
















1.0 D. diamantinensis



__ The Grym Reaper
__ May 12, 2018
__ 9
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
oligoxystre diamantinensis




						So this little fella moulted about a week after I rehoused him, he came out of hiding today to...
					
















0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Mar 15, 2018
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
geniculata
whitebanded tarantula




						Rehoused Rogue as she was the only spood I hadn't changed over to topsoil from my old mix yet...
					



View media item 47156












B. emilia



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 24, 2017
__ 5



						Scarlet, my 3" female.
					
















Avicularia minatrix



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Apr 3, 2018
__ 1



						Superfluous caption.

Reactions: Like 13 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 23, 2018)

I couldn't pick which of my tarantulas is the most beautiful. Of the ones I have though these are the most striking.


Caribena versicolor.












Chilobrachys fimbriatus.












Idiothele mira.












Pamphobeteus sp Costa.












Heteroscodra maculata.












Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti.












Poecilotheria subfusca lowland.












Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli.












Once some of my others have grown a bit I'm sure they'll be joining the list.

Reactions: Like 15 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla (Jun 23, 2018)

I think my A. merianae juvie heard about this little contest and decided to make a rare appearance just to show you guys she's pretty, too. 













A. merianae juvie (~ 2 1/4")



__ Thekla
__ Jun 23, 2018
__
avicularia
avicularia merianae
juvenile
merianae




						I think she (hopefully) wanted to show she's pretty, too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jun 23, 2018)

All of the Poecs.  All the pictures I have aren’t very gold because they’re shot through the glass.  I’m afraid of an open Poec cage and a flash startling the spider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 23, 2018)

A. moderatum are stunning as well. Who said colorful is prettier. (Don't have a picture of mine right now for reference)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Jun 23, 2018)

For the record I think all of my tarantulas are gorgeous. I think it’s a toss up between my C. fimbriatus and my T. plumipes.

My 0.1 T. plumipes (it’s a shame I rarely see her as it is and to boot she has been holed up getting ready to molt for the last 20 days or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spookyvibes (Jun 23, 2018)

Right now I think my P. cambridgei is my favorite looking. I love that metallic green/gold sheen it’s gotten after its last molt. (Sorry for the low quality photo.)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Another tarantula I think is beautiful is Cyriocosmus hoeferi. They’re so striking, definitely something I would like to have. I’m not really sure if they’re in the hobby though.

Also, Psalmopoeus victori.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Pyrelitha (Jun 25, 2018)

GBBs are the most beautiful tarantula's I've seen.. They're why I wanted to get into Ts! Mine is in premoult so I don't wanna bother him/her, though she's a young sling and not a stunning adult yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderLadyLyle (Jun 27, 2018)

They may be sort of plain looking, but i adore the look of Aphonopelma chalcodes. They're just pleasing spiders to look at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## StampFan (Jun 28, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> I really like the look of
> Pterinopelma sazimai I’d love to add one to my collection. I love the dark blue. I also think my female Aphonopelma chalcodes is stunning with the blonde on black legs and blonde cephalothorax and bronze abdomen. She is a looker that is for sure.


I find that pictures of the chalcodes don't do them justice.  They are positively stunning in person up close.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jun 28, 2018)

StampFan said:


> I find that pictures of the chalcodes don't do them justice.  They are positively stunning in person up close.


They are. Too bad mine loves to flick hairs a lot. Other than that she is just a beautiful spider. Especially under natural light.


----------



## Theneil (Jun 28, 2018)

SpiderLadyLyle said:


> They may be sort of plain looking, but i adore the look of Aphonopelma chalcodes. They're just pleasing spiders to look at.


I don't know why but even as a little generic brown sling my chalcodes was somehow much cuter than all my other generic brown slings.  LOL.   It is just starting to show its colors now.


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Jun 29, 2018)

Chile Rose freshly molted adults look fantastic, same with regalis. Common T's but still good looking


----------



## Greasylake (Jun 29, 2018)

Nhandu chromatus, do I even have to say anything?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sidknee (Jun 29, 2018)

Pyrelitha said:


> GBBs are the most beautiful tarantula's I've seen.. They're why I wanted to get into Ts! Mine is in premoult so I don't wanna bother him/her, though she's a young sling and not a stunning adult yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pyrelitha (Jun 29, 2018)

Sidknee said:


>


 I cant wait till mine is that pretty! i so hope for a female too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidknee (Jul 2, 2018)

Pyrelitha said:


> I cant wait till mine is that pretty! i so hope for a female too


They are _such_ slow growers it’s unrealll had to wait 2 3/4 years for her to finally shine!!!


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 2, 2018)

Most of my tarantulas are still at sling stage. Thus, they are not showing much of their adult coloration just yet, but to my eyes, they are all still cute, pretty, awesome, amazing, gorgeous, fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechComMike (Dec 31, 2019)

basin79 said:


> I couldn't pick which of my tarantulas is the most beautiful. Of the ones I have though these are the most striking.
> 
> All impressive but the P. subfusca wins it by a country mile for me.
> 
> ...


----------

